# Strange Growth On This Sailcat- I Am Not Eating It!



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Caught this Sailcat a few hours ago in Escambia Bay on a live finger mullet. We have caught many in our honey-hole and love to fry them up. However, the lesions or whatever the hell is growing on this critters head makes me doubt serving this one up on a platter.

Can anyone tell me if they have seen anything like this before?!?! I have him wrapped in plastic in my fridge just to see what kind of comments come my way. I am thinking maybe an alien sailcat from Mars...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd think a Marine Biologist might like to have a look at him.

Karon?

Jim


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I motion to eat him! In all seriousness I would get it checked out


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

With the symmetrical growth of the lesions, I'd suspect it's from natural causes, parasite, inflamed system, birth defect, but there is no telling unless a biologist can help.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably nothing but since there are sooooo many of em, no loss!!! Probably due to BP.....hahaha


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Bp's fault.the sky is falling yhe sky is falling.haha

I would send it to a marine biologists like said above.it could be something natural.ya never know until you get it checked out.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Cut one of them open, that crap is freaking gross.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I was going to cut one open but thought I might call the marine biologists at UWF and see if they wanted to look at it first.

The lesions are soft and spongy like a blister or a cyst. Pretty freakin gross to look at.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a catfish version of the monster on the movie Alien!!!!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I agree with the above poster. They are symmetrical, which leads me to believe its a "natural phenomenon". Looks parasitic or viral. On a side note, I'm leaning towards NOT eating it.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

It looks like some sort of rebreather lol


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Tobiwan said:


> It looks like some sort of rebreather lol


Rebreather...OMG!...they'll start walking on land soon..lol. Certainly don't eat it, but hey if you learn what it is...post the results...we'd all like to know. It's weird.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks like he/she has been caught many times and been greeted with a billy club to the head ,each time!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

